# PM



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

When this forum changed a while back i didn, like it and quit coming.Now i come back and can,t figure out how to send a private message.can anyone help an old taper?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Click on the members name in one of their posts, a drop down window will have a message option.


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Click on the members name in one of their posts, a drop down window will have a message option.


thanks ,sometimes i just give up on this iternet s#@t and don,t try very hard


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

alltex said:


> thanks ,sometimes i just give up on this iternet s#@t and don,t try very hard


Never give up, Never surrender.


----------

